

Dsnapshot, a high-level interface to the Linux LVM2 - gopher
http://benjamin-schweizer.de/dsnapshot.html

======
tdavis
A very cool little script, and quite convenient since I need to start backing
up some LVM-based Xen VMs on one of our boxes.

